# My First Fursona - Smelge the Fox



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

Name: Smelge
Age: 24
Sex: Male
Species: Fox
Height: 2000x1000x1000
Weight: 2 tonnes

Appearance: Large, grey and rectangular. one corner is chipped off, a tail is visible at the rear, and a hand trying to breach the top surface. There is a hole on the front at face height, and one on the underside.
- Hair and fur: Orange tail
- Markings: White bit on tip of tail
- Eye color: N/A
- Other features: N/A
Behavior and Personality: Solitary. Poor conversationalist. Slow to react.

Skills: Being heavy, staying still.
Weaknesses: Hammers, jackhammers and other blunt instruments.

Likes: Food being poked down his facehole
Dislikes: Cement factories

History: Once and ordinary fox with stunningly good looks. He was transformed into a blockfox when he fell off a gantry while working at the cement factory. Luckily, his co-workers drilled a breathing hole for him, saving his life. Mobility was his main weakness, until his friends drilled an extra hole into his base, allowing him to glide around on a trail of his own excrement by careful application of bodyweight. At top speed, he can average about 300 meters on a full bowel.

He now fights crime, slowly gliding up alleys and banging into the shins of criminals. His true nemesis is a white Sergal who took his corner from him with a pair of golf clubs. He will avenge the loss one day.

Clothing/Personal Style: Cement block.
Picture:





Posing naked:





Goal: To fight crime and expand his intestinal capacity.
Profession: 2 ton Superhero
Personal quote: "                        "
Theme song: Apollo 440: Stop the Rock
Birthdate: 4/7/1987

Favorite food: Liquids
Favorite drink: Liquids
Favorite location: Alleyways
Favorite weather: Windy. It helps him move.
Favorite color: Grey

Least liked food: Sausages
Least liked drink: Liquid sausages
Least liked location: Cement Factory
Least liked weather: Rain. The damp just gets everywhere.
Orientation: Upright


----------



## Ley (Apr 26, 2011)

The laugh this gave me. Oh my god.

Did anyone else think of minecraft when you read 'blocks'?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 26, 2011)

lolwut?


----------



## Seas (Apr 26, 2011)

Smelge said:


> There is a hole on the front at face height, and one on the underside.



o murr


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

Fucking love you maaaaaaan


----------



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> lolwut?


 
If people can be sparkle wolf/bird/gryphon things, then why can't I be a fox encased in cement that glides around on my own shit?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 26, 2011)

This is quite possibly one of the best fursonas I've ever seen.


----------



## Ley (Apr 26, 2011)

THE BEST.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 26, 2011)

Is his arch nemesis the Sculptor?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> This is quite possibly one of the best fursonas I've ever seen.


 
I've put a lot of work in to this fursona. I contemplated his backstory for well over a minute before fleshing it out for 2, maybe 3 seconds.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 26, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Is his arch nemesis the Sculptor?


 Murr, I would sculpt that all day. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

I lost it at "banging into the shins of criminals". Nice.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 26, 2011)

not enough japanese


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 26, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I've put a lot of work in to this fursona. I contemplated his backstory for well over a minute before fleshing it out for 2, maybe 3 seconds.


 
I eagerly await the cement-fox porn.

I don't think I'm creative enough to photoshop this one.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not enough japanese


 Someone should put some kawaii eyes on it ^^


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not enough japanese


 I'm thinking of writing a weird Japanese theme song for this now... What do you think smelge?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not enough japanese


 
I don't like the Japanese. But I love bricks and housing-material related items. So in theory, I should like the East coast of Japan. But I still don't.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 26, 2011)

I love this...XD

Congratulations Smelge, you actually managed to make a fox 'sona unique, in a good way.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 26, 2011)

What's the tragic story behind the chipped-off corner?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 26, 2011)

Roxyfox is the one and only box fox you imitator.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 26, 2011)

best ever


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2011)

I must draw fanart


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2011)

INB4 all foxes are sluts.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 26, 2011)

What if he falls over?


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Someone should put some kawaii eyes on it ^^


 And then see-through blindingly colored emo/rave/anime hair over those eyes.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

He has coloured hair. It's inside the cement.


----------



## anero (Apr 26, 2011)

there is nothing about this thread that isn't great


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 26, 2011)

Made my fucking day man.


----------



## infinite_absol (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Recel (Apr 26, 2011)

This made me laugh so hard. Thankyou kind sir!


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 26, 2011)

At first I was like "lolwut" but now my sides hurt from laughing at this, it's just so ridiculously random/funny.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 26, 2011)

Better steer clear of Rock Biter


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 26, 2011)

Marry me.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

Blues said:


> Marry me.


 
I can't. I'm encased in concrete.


----------



## Ley (Apr 26, 2011)

Caaaaaaaaaaaan I do fanart?


----------



## Ames (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 27, 2011)

Smelge, I had no idea you were into fatfurs. I mean, 2 tonnes? Holy shit, dude.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 27, 2011)

How does he eat?  I mean, does he geta  tube stuck int he hole and liquid food pumped in or something? XD

Also, why doesn't anyone try to chip him out?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> How does he eat?  I mean, does he geta  tube stuck int he hole and liquid food pumped in or something? XD
> 
> Also, why doesn't anyone try to chip him out?


 
He likes his liquid food. Also, he can't be chipped out. It's magic cement or something.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2011)

*moans* i have a statue fetish  *murrs @ the hard foxxie*


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> He likes his liquid food. Also, he can't be chipped out. It's magic cement or something.


 
So why not use a soft potion then?


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2011)

Aden said:


> I must draw fanart





Smelge said:


> he now fights crime, slowly gliding up alleys and banging into the shins of criminals.


 
and so he did


----------



## Smelge (Apr 27, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## Machine (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the best fursona in the world.


----------



## Don (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh wow I haven't laughed that hard in a long while. This is easily the best fursona I've ever seen.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 27, 2011)

He would be easy to find. Could probably find him anywhere down-hill.


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2011)

I love how he's rock hard 24/7.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably the best fanart ever.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2011)

drunken fanart ggobgog


----------



## Xegras (Apr 28, 2011)

He needs a plucky sidekick..

Triangular Husky
Wrecking Ball Otter
Rectangular Wolf


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> He needs a plucky sidekick..
> 
> Triangular Husky
> Wrecking Ball Otter
> Rectangular Wolf


 
Limestone Lemur
Marble Mastiff
Breccia Bobcat
Terracotta Tiger...


----------



## Oovie (Apr 28, 2011)

His theme song is pretty much perfect.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 30, 2011)

I was going to put out a serious bio, but don't feel like it.
I feel like I have to outdo you, now.


----------



## crustone (May 1, 2011)

Xegras said:


> He needs a plucky sidekick..


 
Tommy the tar fox


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

It leaves a lot to the imagination.


----------



## Nikoli (Oct 8, 2011)

Defiantly the most creative fursona I've ever seen 

Good job making me spit coffee all over my keyboard d_(^_^)_b


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 13, 2012)

Does he need a place to live? The living room of my trailer is starting to slant again.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 13, 2012)

Smelge, I fucking died.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 27, 2012)

can't....stop....laughing! This just made my day. thanks!


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2012)

I might be old bumping this, forgive me. 

My god this is the greatest thing I have seen, I laughed hard.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well damn.  I thought I'd seen it all.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 19, 2012)

Before this thread is locked, why does your fursona appear to have more clothes on while nude than clothed?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

Better than the dreaded sparkledogs cropping up here and there. That's for DAMN sure.


----------



## Kane morioka (Jun 20, 2012)

zomg i would be the asshole and tip him over but i dont think people would like that very much
but if i did the corners could match 
SYMETRY IS KEY take it from death


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 29, 2012)

Laughed until I cried.


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

it hurts, it hurts! hahaha.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Palantean Writer (Aug 12, 2012)

I love this!


It occurs to me that somebody could also take the pee out of Smelge the Cement Fox by taking a bottle of Tipp-ex and drawing a cock on one of his sides. Is this the kind of villainy Smelge usually fights, or is he into bigger stuff?


----------



## BlazingBeast (Sep 13, 2012)

This is brilliant  Nice work


----------



## Deo (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't always necro threads, but when I do they are damned good ones.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2015)

I feel like I just slipped through a time warp

SMELGE I NEED AN UPDATE ON BLOCKFOX'S LATEST ADVENTURES


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

So that's where the Blockfox in the FAF comics came from! Another FAF mystery solved


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 11, 2015)

/ded


----------



## Ley (Aug 11, 2015)

Goodness me, what a thread. Also time hop.


----------



## Byron (Aug 11, 2015)

Ow, my laugh box


----------



## JynxLynx (Aug 11, 2015)

So hot~


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep. it's definitely the hottest fox on the BLOCK! nyuk nyuk nyuk!


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

OMG I JUST DIED


----------



## StichesSinister (Jul 9, 2016)

I honestly joined this site but a few moments ago, and already appreciate my decision. please keep up the good work. I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2016)

To this day, this fursona is still the best thing ever.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> To this day, this fursona is still the best thing ever.



It will be *cemented* in everyone's minds.


----------



## J. Myles (Oct 2, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> It will be *cemented* in everyone's minds.


This is why we can't have nice things


----------

